# Felons/Criminal Records of Employees



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So talking to another contractor last night, he was telling me some of the guys he has hired in the past were pretty `colorful` to say the least. How many of you do backrounds checks, what will you or wont you hire, or does it even matter to you?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

No felons or DUI's in past 10 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been a solo contractor for 18 yrs. Last year was the first time in my life I was asked to get a criminal record check done by the local PD in order to bid a bank property. They must of been having problems....they posted a security guard outside everyday last year, which was a weird thing for such a small town.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I learned my lesson the hard way.....hired a guy and caught him stealing. Checked the DOC website afterwards and when I typed in his name.....there he was for the same thing. So he ended up doing another 18 months for it. I won't let it happen again.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't mind drug or assault charges (caught a felony assault charge myself once) but theft is a no go. The union drug tests all their guys so it's a rare occorance for me to get a guy with a current drug problem. If rather have a guy with a weed charge over a drunk though, any day of the week.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Criminal record check and sex offender wacko doodle check some of my properties it is a must if I haven't known you for twenty years bring the aforementioned or don't even ask about a job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have to be foolish to not run a background and MVR check.

The background we pay for, our insurance company does the MVR. 

As for the criminal part, it all depends on what it was, when it was and if it happened more than once, i.e. is there a pattern. I got suckered once by a guy who seemed nice as could be that turned out to be a psycho. Nothing happened on the job, but it was at that point we started. I've had a bunch of people that have lied on their apps and in interviews who we've ran the checks on and discovered it. $20 is cheap.

As for driving, it is up to my insurance company, they tell me who they will cover and who they won't. I had one they wanted to add a rider for because he had a reckless ticket. I asked him about it, he told me the story, I passed it along and it wasn't an issue for them.


----------



## CAPELAND (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1774109 said:


> Have to be foolish to not run a background and MVR check.
> 
> The background we pay for, our insurance company does the MVR.
> 
> ...


could you recommend a website or company that is good for backround checks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CAPELAND;1774354 said:


> could you recommend a website or company that is good for backround checks


My HR\payroll company does it for me, but I could set up my own account through the state of Michigan.

https://apps.michigan.gov/ICHAT/Home.aspx

The problem with this is it only covers Michigan. So hopefully you have good info from their application. I know, who am I kidding.

I have had them do 1 or 2 from other states, not sure how they do it.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

I just ran a check on a new hire yesterday. I used the "US Search" website… good, quick results. (he was clean and didn't lie on the application, lol!)

Cost $24 and is printable, gives all kinds of info I didn't need but does do a criminal check in all states. 

BE SURE if you use that site you sign up for a one-time check and NOT the discounted one. The discounted one is basically a recurring membership… which maybe you'd would want if you're running multiple hires each month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll check into it. 

I think I am paying $20 for 1 state, that would be worth another $4.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So what felonies are absolute no-no`s, in your eyes? Sex offender obviously, and I suppose theft?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Murder lol

Rape, sex offender, generally any violent type crimes because if they have a history of violence and you are aware as an employer and he is violent again against another employee you can be held liable. Embezzlement, stealing, fraud. 

Some of it depends on age to an extent and frequency. 1 time as a young kid, as in a stupid mistake and they've been clean since, I will consider it. The 1 guy that lied to me this past year said his driving record was clean, last ticket in '98. His record showed he had been arrested in '08 for DWLS. And he had 5 convictions for forgery. He said he had 1. All within the past 15 years. Obviously he wasn't trustworthy. 

I have pretty high standards. I don't think it is too much to ask to go through life without a felony conviction. Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It is a very tough subject. This is what i learned from the attorney when we looked into complete backround checks at the vol firehouse and can we run them every so many years. First you must notify them in writing that you will be conducting crimal backround check. They also must sign for it. If you don't notify them in CT they can sue you. This is the most important part. There are diffrent types of backround checks. Most of the services show NOTHING. If they have not been found guilty it will not tell you their crimes and true history. Someone could have 15 arrest and no convictions bingo free and clear.

The first is local check from PD that only tells if they have history in that state,but not the crimes in detail. The true backround check is called a NCIC ($50)that will requier finger prints that will tell you the whole story in detail. You will also be able to go back to the state the case was disposed of for even futher details. You run a fed backround check you maybe shocked at what you find out.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

beanz27;1773307 said:


> So talking to another contractor last night, he was telling me some of the guys he has hired in the past were pretty `colorful` to say the least. How many of you do backrounds checks, what will you or wont you hire, or does it even matter to you?


It's almost impossible to have a record free crew in this area. Heck it's almost impossible to have anyone with out around here.
I'm generally pretty easy going about it. There is only a couple things that turn me away. Sex offenders and Thieves.



OldSchoolPSD;1773885 said:


> I don't mind drug or assault charges (caught a felony assault charge myself once) but theft is a no go. The union drug tests all their guys so it's a rare occorance for me to get a guy with a current drug problem. If rather have a guy with a weed charge over a drunk though, any day of the week.


I 100% agree on the toker over the drunk.



Mr.Markus;1773440 said:


> I've been a solo contractor for 18 yrs. Last year was the first time in my life I was asked to get a criminal record check done by the local PD in order to bid a bank property. They must of been having problems....they posted a security guard outside everyday last year, which was a weird thing for such a small town.


I know the bank then  I do a few out this way. They posted the guards because of robberies. They were getting hit as the employees opened up the place. There was one in Cambridge that was hit and a bunch out East. So they posted Guards at every location.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1775890 said:


> Murder lol
> 
> Rape, sex offender, generally any violent type crimes because if they have a history of violence and you are aware as an employer and he is violent again against another employee you can be held liable. Embezzlement, stealing, fraud.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I did some stupid crap when I was a kid but never managed to get myself arrested. If they have a felony, DUI or lie about their past they will not work for me


----------

